# Need a radiator for your car or truck?



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

If this isn't allowed please remove it and spank me....

We are now a Champion Cooling systems dealer. We can provide US made welded all Aluminum radiators for almost any vehicle, cars, trucks, old, new, circle track, drag strip, we can also provide custom spec customer requirements, Gas, Diesel and some tractors.

These are NOT China rebranded junk like the KKB units most sell, these are heavy gauge units with a life time guarantee.

We also have a deal with Champion to provide Ceramic Thermal Dispersant coatings if any customer wants the added cooling & corrosion resistance, salt spray will over time cause bare Aluminum to corrode, this coating will prevent any corrosion while increasing the cooling efficiency by 30%.

Check our website and if you have any questions feel free to message us.

http://twistedsteelperformance.com/sale-items


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Very nice Chris.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Really nice....wish I could weld aluminum like that


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

I can, but I didn't weld these, I just sell these... but I have made many like this for local dirt slingers...


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

The Champion radiators are nice, come with a lifetime warranty. I have one in my 67 Mustang. I had to send it back for some refab work because it wasn’t close to fitting correctly, but it wasn’t made in USA. Their American Eagle radiators were made in USA.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

All their cores are chines , "some" of the units are made here some aren't, I'm checking to see IF they can distinguish the ones that are made here... I can't edit my post or I would edit that part...


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

Yeah, according to this FAQ they're made in China unless you request a US-made one. I went through a really long debacle with them on mine which resulted in many phone convo's and email exchanges, but that guy told me they were made in China too. But obviously they're also getting made in the US, because when they had to do extensive modifications to mine, it was done at their plant in CA.

http://www.championradiators.com/FAQ#Section5

Mine has been in my Mustang since 2013 and I've had zero issues with it. The car runs very cool. I did remove the drain petcock and install a sacrificial anode to minimize corrosion.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

I talked to them yesterday to clear it up in my mind...

They are made off shore, BUT custom builds, mods, race radiators, etc are built in house...

I guess I read too much into what I was being told the first time... my bad on that part..

I have a custom Griffin unit ( Champion doesn't compare to it) in my 93 diesel dually, Griffin makes every thing in house about 1hr from me, I've been to the plant, top of the line units but are pricey, but I like top shelf stuff for my truck...


----------

